# Mi Rocky Mountain Vertex 50



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Sí, despues de algunas semanas fueras por qué se encuentra a la venta mi cuadro ETSX, decidí dejarme de lios y tomar las partes restantes y montarlas al cuadro RM Vertex 50;
como sabia muy bien que no me iban a dar mucho por mi cuadrito y como casi está nuevo opté por volverlo a la vida.

Fui a casa de Abel para traerlo de vuelta y asi fue como me tomé la tarea de reunir las piezas y herramientas necesarias, gracias al colega Triphop por la venta de su tijera Marzocchi MX PRO de 120 mm y el apoyo de el buen Last Biker.

Sólo faltaba la heramienta para montar el crank cosa que el tocayo Warp tuvo la decencia de devolverme el día sábado 

sin mas rodeos decidí comenzar armar mi vertex el sábado despues de llegar del trabajo y tener una pequeña siesta y comida asi que la hora de inicio de la armada fua a las 18:00 hrs. poner el crank y la tijera fue pan comido de echo todo fue facil asi que pense: "grandioso mañana domingo va ser buen día para probar mi corcel" pero ya casi para finalizar pude darme cuenta que me faltaban: a) casquillo para las temrinales de las fundas de los chicotes b) dos espaciadores uno de 5 mm y el otro de 3 mm ya que sólo quize recortar 1 cm el tubo de la tijera.:madman: :skep: 

Mal presagio algo me indicaba que me tenia que quedar a ver el domingo el panbol, una pelicula de pedro infante y los 25 +   

ya por la mañana fui a transvision bike de tlalne por mis espaciadores y los casquillos para por fin concluir el armado del "Verdadero Black Pearl" (auch!)

Todo fue pan comido ajsute de desviador y cambio, asi como los frenos.
Al final salí a porbarla y la tijera como le comenté a Warp y Last Biker comparada con mi Mx PRO del 2006 esta ultima parece de juguete... esta mejor hecha, mas suave y ligeramente mas ligera, vamos"! hasta las calcomanias son otro boleto! tan sólo la perilla del ETA es de aluminio ya que la que tenia antes era de resina.

y bueno el peso de la bici se quedo muy contenida y no me atrevo a dar cifras pero para mi que soy un galgo... la siento ligerita y su comportamiento lejos de afectar con una tijera de 120 mm de recorrido la hacen menos nerviosa y de un caracter mas divertido.

En fin creo que al final esat será mi bici consentida de momento y sólo en espera de armar la SC Chamemelon que pronto pondré fotos cuando ya esté terminada.

Abajo adjunto algunas fotos de ocmo fue el armado y su armado final....


Les mando un cordial saludo a todo y gracias por molestarse a leer estas lineas.:thumbsup: 

Espero verlos pronto en la montaña! que el viejo Rocky esta de regreso! :rockon: :band: :drumroll: :headphones:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*mas fotos...*

Perdón por el poco angulo y malas tomas de mis fotos, no dio para mas el espacio y el tiempo... las tome antes de venirme a trabajar  abajo Rocky_Romeo robando camara


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

El viejo Rocky regresa a las andadas!! :thumbsup: 

Lastima que sea una HT...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> El viejo Rocky regresa a las andadas!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Lastima que sea una HT...


Las HArdtail son la verdadera prueba de técnica, manejo y pedaleo al subir y bajar.:thumbsup:

las HT rules!:rockon: y si son SS también.... aunque te de un ataque de calambres como ardilla loca :cryin: :lol:

Si! gracias toc warp! espero rodar con ustedes pronto y toda la bandera de Chiluca!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Las HArdtail son la verdadera prueba de técnica, manejo y pedaleo al subir y bajar.:thumbsup:


Ya me gane mis galones hace muuuuuuuuucho tiempo... Cuando la tierra estaba toadavia calientita, no teniamos otra cosa que HT's completamente rigidas y las dobles no me hacen sentir nostalgia; pura diversion!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Hola René, me alegra haber podido contribuir al regreso de la perla negra! se ve bien la bici, y la tijera combina muy bien con la potencia y los bloqueos hope que tienes apoco no? 
que raro es ver mi tijera en una bici diferente... 
espero la reseña del viaje inaugural de la bici completa! 

y warp... no menosprecies las HT... recuerda que lo dulce no es tan dulce sin lo amargo. yo me heché un mes rodando con mi HT y me gustó bastante, es mas tecnico y bastante divertido, pero este domingo regresó Priscilla (mi doble) al cerro y vaya que quedé maravillado de como se pedalea. fue como volverme a enamorar de ella jajajajajaja!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Hola René, me alegra haber podido contribuir al regreso de la perla negra!


Ahem!!!!

"Perla Negra" es una marca registrada de Warp Cycles Mexico...



















No menosprecio las HT. Todos mis respetos para las HT y los que las ruedan. Simplemente no me gustan. Ya tuve suficiente de ellas. Tal vez una rigida de un buen acero, pero son muy caras.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Ya me gane mis galones hace muuuuuuuuucho tiempo... Cuando la tierra estaba toadavia calientita, no teniamos otra cosa que HT's completamente rigidas y las dobles no me hacen sentir nostalgia; pura diversion!!


si tienes razón nostalgia no... mas simples las cosas de ves en cuando, si 

eso si subiendo con una doble por cualquier terreno es la Ostiaaaaa!!!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Ahem!!!!
> 
> "Perla Negra" es una marca registrada de Warp Cycles Mexico...
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> la original junto con Jack Sparrow... arriba es la que avasallara por las montañas!


"Jack Sparrow" ya no existe, hasta donde yo entiendo... :lol:



Rocky_Rene said:


> En fin no has pensado ponerle "frojolito" ... "zapote *****"
> auhw! que creatividad tengo hoy :lol:


No soy yo el que tengo que pensar nombres nuevos para mi cleta... :ihih:

Nunca le pusiste "Perla Negra" a tu cleta cuando tuviste tiempo... No se llamaba "Priscila" o "Juanita" o algo asi... O ya de plano le vas a poner "Motumbo" como aquel a quien tanto amas y que es del mismo color? :lol:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

triphop said:


> Hola René, me alegra haber podido contribuir al regreso de la perla negra! se ve bien la bici, y la tijera combina muy bien con la potencia y los bloqueos hope que tienes apoco no?
> 
> Hola Fer!
> 
> ...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> "Jack Sparrow" ya no existe, hasta donde yo entiendo... :lol:
> 
> No soy yo el que tengo que pensar nombres nuevos para mi cleta... :ihih:
> 
> Nunca le pusiste "Perla Negra" a tu cleta cuando tuviste tiempo... No se llamaba "*Priscila*" o "Juanita" o algo asi... O ya de plano le vas a poner "Motumbo" como aquel a quien tanto amas y que es del mismo color? :lol:


hey! Priscilla es mi cleta y no quieres hacerla enojar porque te puede hacer guacarear, a mi me lo ha hecho un par de veces... y Camilla es mi HT para que quede claro! jajajaja

necesito tomarle una foto ahora con nueva tijera y nuevo rin delantero, se ve muy guapa la niña.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Felicitaciones.*

Rocky René :
Te quedo de poca tu Vertex , realmente no hay nada que cambiarle (según yo ) se ve (y es ) una bici muy fregona , de calidad , llama la atención .

Ya vente un fin a Puebla para ir a un pista específica para ht .

Me parece buena idea que le pongan nombre a sus bicis , a mi jamás se me ha ocurrido ponerle un nombre a mis bicis , aunque se me está ocurriendo ponerle a la Intense " La Spider " y a la Turner " La Flux " , los pensé tanto que hasta humo me sale de las orejas ja ja ja

Saludos

the last biker.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Rene, quedo super bien la Rocky! Felicitaciones!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No menosprecio las HT. Todos mis respetos para las HT y los que las ruedan. Simplemente no me gustan. Ya tuve suficiente de ellas. Tal vez una rigida de un buen acero, pero son muy caras.


Warp, una HT de buen acero como las Zion o las On-One no sale tan cara


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> "Jack Sparrow" ya no existe, hasta donde yo entiendo... :lol:
> 
> :eekster:
> 
> ...


Fijate como son las cosas"!!?? yo en mi vida habia oido hablar de ese personaje... :skep: ahora si te proyectaste y te salio lo jarocho...  :lol:

Chale mejor le pongo "Pepe Lew" 

Así que mejor le tendré que llamar " La autentica Black Pearl" asi ya no me pirateo tu nombre :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

triphop said:


> hey! Priscilla es mi cleta y no quieres hacerla enojar porque te puede hacer guacarear, a mi me lo ha hecho un par de veces... y Camilla es mi HT para que quede claro! jajajaja
> 
> auchhh ese mensaje del toc si llevaba jiribilla y chanfle....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Fijate como son las cosas"!!?? yo en mi vida habia oido hablar de ese personaje... :skep: ahora si te proyectaste y te salio lo jarocho...  :lol:
> 
> Chale mejor le pongo "Pepe Lew"
> 
> Así que mejor le tendré que llamar " La autentica Black Pearl" asi ya no me pirateo tu nombre :thumbsup:


Confiesa... Como se llamaban tus cletas??
Yo me acuerdo que tenian nombre de mujer...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Confiesa... Como se llamaban tus cletas??
> Yo me acuerdo que tenian nombre de mujer...


Um mi ETSX se llamaba Shania ... como Shania Twain la otrora Canadiense. 
claro que si era Shania como la bella Shania!

y bueno la vertex le pienso ponermm no se martha higareda, ana de la reguera, ana serradilla, penelopé cruz, o como mi señora esposa, Jennifer Love... puro bombon...

pero no... :nono: es la "Autentica, Real, Enigmatica y Controvertida Black Pearl":thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> Rocky René :
> Te quedo de poca tu Vertex , realmente no hay nada que cambiarle (según yo ) se ve (y es ) una bici muy fregona , de calidad , llama la atención .
> 
> Ya vente un fin a Puebla para ir a un pista específica para ht .
> ...


Gracias! si muy bien la Rocky con un espíritu totalmente XC nada que ver con la ETSX pero me gusta, mas simple.. pronto cuando tenga mi juguete me lanzo para allá.

Y si para que andarnos con cosas!... a final de cuentas tuve un sueño donde el mesias me indicaba que le pusiera "la Vertex 50" vaya visión tan reveladora   :eekster: 

Un abrazo desde acá! 
luego te echo otro fonazo


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

crisillo said:


> Hey Rene, quedo super bien la Rocky! Felicitaciones!! :thumbsup:


Gracias Cris!

La verdad es que esta bici ya la habia armado alguna vez y la use muy poco ya hora que la vuelvo a armara la verdad la siento muhco mejor, la tijera tiene que ver mucho!

Me siento muy feliz con ella por que la he sentido muy divertida.... es la HT de mis sueños.... como siempre quize una! :thumbsup:

Ahora a probarla el porximo fin de semana!

ya les contaré

Saludos!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

:eekster:  :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene, te quedo bonita la cleta, ahora ya nada mas te falta poner a punto el motor...! Espero cualquier dia de estos nos topemos por el cerro!

El Rivas


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

arivas said:


> Saludos Rene, te quedo bonita la cleta, ahora ya nada mas te falta poner a punto el motor...! Espero cualquier dia de estos nos topemos por el cerro!
> 
> El Rivas


Que paso Toño! si ya va a ser un año de que rodamos en desierto de los leones... a ver cuando nos reunimos de nuevo :thumbsup: 

Un saludo!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This is the real Black Pearl... I mean... gray pearl


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ... I mean... gray pearl


You meant "Ghey Pearl", didn't you?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I will kick your a$$ fo sho!


----------

